# LOOKING FOR CCO IN LOUISIANA OR TEXAS!



## TitaPR (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello everyone I been looking like crazy for a CCO in the state of Louisiana or Texas...
  	right now I'm Station @ army base Fort Polk,LA 71459 and I was wondering if there is any CCO close?
  	please help help help!!


----------



## SweetMystique (Mar 16, 2012)

There is one in San Marcos, south of Austin, and there is one in the Houston Premium Outlets. There's 2 more north of Austin (Round Rock and Allen in Dallas) but those are quite a bit out of your way. Not sure about Lousiana, but I hope that helped you with the Texas ones


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 16, 2012)

San Marcos will be closer to where you are located. Driving up North to Allen Premium Outlets would be a bit too far (gas-wise!). Happy shopping.


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't believe there are any CCO's in Louisiana. The closest one is in Gulfport MS. 

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=83

  	Another nice one I've visted in Texas is the one SweetMystique mentioned, the Houston Premium Outlet in Cypress, TX.

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=77


----------

